# VFD remote control



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I'm not very familiar with Allen Bradley drives - I usually deal with ABB. But they're all capable of more or less the same things.

The drive will have a number of terminals on it, which are programmable; however in most situations whatever "Standard" program set it comes with is usually adequate, especially for simple things. The manual will tell you what each terminal is set to do by default - there will usually be a contact dedicated to "Start/Stop."

If you want a remote start/stop button, I would recommend that you simply use your start/stop buttons to control a little ice cube relay or something in your drive cabinet, and then use a dry contact on that to switch your drive start input on/off. That will bring your motor up to whatever speed you programmed it to do.

Regarding the speed control, there's a number of ways to do that. If he wants to simply manually adjust it, a potentiometer would do the trick - the drive manual will specify what kind of ratings it needs to have.

Hopefully someone with more Powerflex experience can shed some light on things.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Powerflex drives aren't too bad.. On the 700s you can set the display for RPM and then use the key pad to change the speeds.. You can preset I think up to 6 speeds, set the min and max speeds, and all the usual stuff...

On the 700, for start stop use term# 27 for stop, 28 for start (momentary), then depending on internal or extrnal control power use term# 24 for internal control power supply and jumper 25 and 26 together. If using an external use 25 for the neutral/common, but make sure youhave the right control board, as there are different boards for 24 or 120 volt.. Page 1-45 in their User Manual shows alot of the common configs...


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Use an on off switch to keep the run command instead of using a relay to latch it.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

They make a remote HIM for powerflex. I believe it uses ethernet.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

What's the application/demands?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Peewee0413 said:


> They make a remote HIM for powerflex. I believe it uses ethernet.


All the ones I have done a round connection on the drive end... Not sure if you could order one 50' long...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Peewee0413 said:


> Use an on off switch to keep the run command instead of using a relay to latch it.


Whether you use momentary or maintained contacts for your start/stop I'd still run it to a relay. If I'm utilizing the drive's onboard power supply for input contact power I try to keep it inside the drive cabinet. I always protect the drive inputs with a relay, sorta like with (in my opinion) a good PLC design.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Whether you use momentary or maintained contacts for your start/stop I'd still run it to a relay. If I'm utilizing the drive's onboard power supply for input contact power I try to keep it inside the drive cabinet. I always protect the drive inputs with a relay, sorta like with (in my opinion) a good PLC design.


Same here.

Plus, if you use a relay, there's less chance of stray voltages having a bad effect on the VFD inputs.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

If there will be nothing else in the cable/conduit other than the drive stop-start and speed reference, you CAN use the drive 24 VDC internal power. Otherwise add a relay to avoid potential voltage induction on the drive controls. For the remote speed reference, Use a simple potentiometer (10k ohm for A-B drives) and run a 3 conductor #18 shielded cable from the drive to the potentiometer.

On an AB Pflex 4 or 40, terminal 1 and 11 are jumpered from the factory. Leave this jumper unless this application needs a hard enable input. Connect to terminal 11 for 24 VDC control power. Connect a normally closed "Stop' input to terminal 2. Connect a normally open "Start" input to terminal 3. 

IF YOU DO USE AN AB DRIVE - CHECK TO SEE IF THE POWER SYSTEM IS UNGROUNDED OR A HIGH LEG SUPPLY. IF THE POWER SOURCE IS ANYTHING OTHER THAN A WYE, BE SURE TO REMOVE THE MOV JUMPER(S). FAILURE TO DO THIS WILL DESTROY THE DRIVE. 

A Pflex 4 comes with a manual. a pflex 40 and larger does not. A pflex 4 is only good to 5 HP @ 480 VAC. i believe they do sell 600 VAC units also. I see the Canada location.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

triden said:


> I don't have much experience with VFD's as I've only ever hooked up two in my life. A guy wants a powerflex on his farm to be remote controlled (start/stop) from about 50 feet away. I know most VFD's have an output that I can usually toggle that will stop and start it. Is this common among all devices or does each brand have their own special start/stop technique? Also, can you control the speed of these things remotely, and if so, what kind of connections do they usually require? I'll get some more info soon when I get the details.


Just pipe in conduits for the disconnect, drive cabinet, motor, and 2 or 3 hole operator station. 

When you get the drive specs, go and download the manual.
Use the manual to decide how to control the VFD. The VFD can do what you want and many more things.
The drive manual will have the connection diagram for you to use.
Also all the start up information is included with the VFD.

All connections are simple pressure plate like on high quality receptacles.
You will need some THHN wire. You will not need any connectors to speak of.
Install the drive, 2 or 3 hole NEMA box and conduit. Run the required conductors as per the VFD schematics and use the quick start guide (if there is one) to start your basic programming to test run the motor.

It is really easy and once you see the connection diagrams, it will be even more clear.

Good Luck and have fun. This is a cool project if you have not done one before.
And don't be afraid to ask. There are AB experts on this forum.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmmmmm


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

That was fun and a lot easier than I thought. Powerflex40, 10hp motor, 600 VAC. One relay on stop input and one relay on start input. +24volts from the drive to relay common. Toggle one relay to start, and toggle the other to stop. These things are cool! Thanks for your help everyone


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

triden said:


> That was fun and a lot easier than I thought. Powerflex40, 10hp motor, 600 VAC. One relay on stop input and one relay on start input. +24volts from the drive to relay common. Toggle one relay to start, and toggle the other to stop. These things are cool! Thanks for your help everyone


I know the feeling you get when a job you were unsure about turns out so well.
This little project can be your springboard to many other jobs like it.
You learned about I/O and VFD programming.
You, right now, know more about this particular aspect of our trade than most electricians.
It gets easier, but it gets more challenging. :thumbsup:


----------

